# P&O Promo Codes ?



## Wooie1958 (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anyone come across any promo codes for P&O yet ?


----------



## pamjon (Mar 29, 2017)

*p&o*

never seen anything for mh is there any pj


----------



## Private (Mar 31, 2017)

*Only Cashback*

Cashback from "Topcashback" is 7.07% on France route.

Channel ferry companies don't need to offer decent discounts since they got rid of one third of the competition (ironically shut down by the competition commission). 

P&O Ferries cashback and voucher rewards


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks Dale      :wave:

I`ve never paid the full price before as i`ve always had some sort of deal / promo code direct from P&O but this year nothing      :sad:

I seem to remember you saying something about this TopCashback site before so i think i need to go and check it out       :idea:


----------



## Private (Mar 31, 2017)

*You should*

You definitely should take a look; the amounts add up.

If you join, use the TopCashBack link below & I will send you the bonus I get for recommending you (currently £10). You will also get £5 for joining. That will give you £15 just for signing up.
When using cashback,  "Think of cashback as a bonus only – it's not guaranteed". All the info on MSE website, so no need for me to repeat it all.
There are alternatives to the ones linked below.

TopCashBack:
TopCashback Official Site: UK's Highest Paying Cashback Site

Alternative:
Join Quidco Now!

All the info:
Top Cashback Sites: Make money back - Money Saving Expert


----------



## Private (Mar 31, 2017)

*20% off?*

Try this one. Possibly 20% off.
Actual code is FSGB20

P&O Ferries - UK


----------



## Full Member (Mar 31, 2017)

*Thanks Private..........*

............... but unfortunately that particular discount isn't available for motorhomes (I did notice you said 'possibly'). Good if you're taking a car though.

Colin 





Private said:


> Try this one. Possibly 20% off.
> Actual code is FSGB20
> 
> P&O Ferries - UK


----------



## Private (Mar 31, 2017)

*Thanks*



Full Member said:


> ............... but unfortunately that particular discount isn't available for motorhomes (I did notice you said 'possibly'). Good if you're taking a car though.
> 
> Colin



Thank you. I did not check details hence described as possible as you noticed. 
Offer was in an email I received so you would expect it to be for a Motorhome as it should be relevant to my usual mode of travel.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 31, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Has anyone come across any promo codes for P&O yet ?



You could also buy some shares in  P&O because shareholders get a concessionary rate if not a free trip.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> You could also buy some shares in  P&O because shareholders get a concessionary rate if not a free trip.




Can you lend me some money to buy the shares with       :bow:


----------

